# Ice on MWCD Lakes??



## Fishin4Busch (Mar 31, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone knows if there's been out to any of the MWCD lakes lately. Is there finally enough ice yet?? I'll probably drive out by Tappan later and take a look and see


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Seneca just closed up the other day and they have the spillway running hard. Dont know how long it will take to have good ice there.


----------



## Brutus (Apr 25, 2004)

fished seneca today for couple hours, 4"-6" of ice. Caught 1 small crappie,had several other bites. Weather; periods of sun,snow squalls


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

tappan,leesville,clendenning and atwood all at around 2-2 1/2" as of saturday,,,


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Atwood has 4 to 5 in of ice 100ft out but its been slow


----------



## ccducker (Jan 17, 2009)

Let Me Know On Tappen--went To Atwood Sunday And There Was About 3-4 --less In One Spot I Checked--i Go 260 And Would Like Good Solid 3 Clear---i Am Also 6-2 So It Is Not A Matter Of Low Center Of Gravity-----!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

tappan has 4''-8+'' depending on where you drill....mostly 5'' of clear hard ice and some white on to...fishing was less than slow as i was :S ...reeldirty1 did get a fat perch and a rockbass...lots of lookers but no takers....ice will only get better as there is very little snow on it!!atwood also building nicely...live only 10 min from there but rarely fish it summer or winter...just havent had much luck there exept for a few hot white bass days mid summer...good luck and be safe...could be thin ice at any point...if wandering around drill often to make sure!!!


----------

